# does anyone know how to play 3card?



## Gypsybones (Aug 7, 2017)

So when I say 3 card, I mean the game where you are dealt 3 blind, 3 that you set up, and 3 for your hand. you always have to have 3 in your had at all time until the free cards are gone, then you play down to the blind cards. What I don't remember are the wild cards 2, 10, j, q, k, ace etc...


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Aug 8, 2017)

Not trying to be a dick, but maybe just google it?


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 8, 2017)

I've tried, but its not apparently a common game. The 3card that comes up,is totally not the same game


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 14, 2017)

Gypsybones said:


> I've tried, but its not apparently a common game. The 3card that comes up,is totally not the same game



Is it shithead aka karma?

That's the name of the game not calling you a shithead.


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 19, 2017)

I've already heard it called three card, but i'll try looking that up


----------



## Total goober (Nov 26, 2017)

This is honestly one of the only games I play, it goes by the name OG by some people too. 2's restart the whole pile
Triple 6's blow it up just like a four of a kind or a 10 a would do
7's make it so you have to play below for one hand
8's are a mirror so it copies whatever below
10's (see triple 6^)
J Q K A's are just highs

Granted a lot of people don't play with the 6 7 8 rules but I find its more fun that way


----------

